# Leckere Panade f. viele Fischsorten.



## Donsteffi (29. Juli 2004)

Ich habe von meiner Tante einen Tipp für eine Leckere Panade bekommen.
Eigentlich war es für Schweinefilet gedacht aber ich habe Sie jetzt auch
bei Zander und Dorsch ausprobiert und war positiv überrascht.

Gerade bei Dorsch, der sehr leicht beim braten zerfällt ist Sie ab jetzt mein 
Favorit. Die Stücke bleiben fest, es entsteht kein Fischmus mehr.

Die Panade: geriebenen *Parmesankäse *( frisch ) nicht den von Mirakoli!!
mit Paniermehl und gehackte Haselnüsse in gleichen Teilen mischen.
etwas Pfeffer.
kein Salz, da der Käse bereits Salz enthällt.

Fischfillet in geschlagenen EI wenden, 
panieren und dann in Butterschmalz bei mittlerer
hitze wie gewohnt braten. 

Gruß Donsteffi


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Leckere Panade f. viele Fischsorten.*

Ist ein guter Tipp, Ergänzungen dazu:
Auch bei dieser Panierung ist e ratsam,. vordem wenden im Ei den Fisch zu würzen und zu mehlieren, da die Panierung dann besser hält.

Statt Käse kann man auch Mandeln, Sesamsaat oder andere gehackte Nüsse oder auch z. B. frische Kräuter nach Geschmack.

Bei all diesen "Gemischvarianten" muss man bei der Brathitze etwas aufpassen, damit die Nüsse/Kräuter nicht verbrennen.


----------



## knollwinst (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Leckere Panade f. viele Fischsorten.*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein guter Tipp, Ergänzungen dazu:
> Auch bei dieser Panierung ist e ratsam,. vordem wenden im Ei den Fisch zu würzen und zu mehlieren, da die Panierung dann besser hält.


Hey Thomas,

habe gestern noch bei ner Kochsendung gelernt (Da habe die übrigens Steinbeisser mit geriebenen Mandeln paniert), dass man erst in der Pfanne würzen sollte (speziell mit Salz) da der Fisch sonst Wasser zieht und Panade durchweicht... War aber auf RTL, muss also gar nichts heissen!
Gruss Knollwin


----------



## Donsteffi (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Leckere Panade f. viele Fischsorten.*

Hallo Thomas,

jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren.
Natürlich waren auch gerieben Haselnüsse dabei.

Ich ändere es umgehend.

Danke Donsteffi


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Leckere Panade f. viele Fischsorten.*

@ knollwinst:
Zu Fernsehköchen spar ich mir mal (fast) jeden Kommentar, den einzigen den ich da einigermassen ernst nehme, ist Vincent Klink (Weil Schwabe und Angler und zudem fährt er das gleiche Motorrad wie ich).

Zum Thema würzen/panieren:
Wenn ich natürlich das Fleisch/den Fisch liegen lase, nach dem Panieren, statt ihn gleich auszubraten, ist da was dran, das das Salz den Fisch "entwässern" kann.

Nachteil beim nachträglichen Würzen auf die Panierung: Dann ist zwar die Panierung gewürzt (die das eigentlich nicht braucht, weil da der Geschmack durchs die Röststoffe beim braten entsteht) aber nicht der Fisch/Fleisch.

Heisst dann in der Praxis: Ich habe eine (über)gewürzte Panierung, während das Fisch/Fleisch gar nix abgekriegt hat.

Daher bevorzuge ich das Würzen des Fische/Fleischs beim Panieren vor demselben.

Wobei jedem natürlich überlassen bleibt, das anders zu machen bzw. sich an die Fernsehköche zu halten)))))


----------



## knollwinst (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Leckere Panade f. viele Fischsorten.*

Wie gesagt, bei RTL kann man wohl gar nichts glauben! Also wenn man die Würz-Panier-Brat-Aktion schnell hinbekommt ist das kein Problem-alles klar!


----------

